# Short shifter



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Alright. This is my dilemma:

I work outside Philadelphia and traffic can be pretty hellish, especially with a 5spd. So, I need to get a short shifter before I kill somebody. These long throws are crap. Ive done some research and found a Stillen for around $250, which in my opinion is expensive, considering I got a neuspeed short shifter bracket for my honda for $75. 

Here is what I want:

Cheaper the better (quality matters)
Easy to install
smooth shifts, no notchiness


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The B&M for the 4th gens is the same for the '00-01 Maximas so why not go for that? 

Price is around $150 I believe.

I LOVE my B&M sts...


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

MrEous said:


> The B&M for the 4th gens is the same for the '00-01 Maximas so why not go for that?
> 
> Price is around $150 I believe.
> 
> I LOVE my B&M sts...


ok thx for your tip. bought the B&M today from "sport compact only!". was $139 shipped


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow...very good price. I went to a lot of sites to verify the B&M fit from 95-01...all sites say the same thing.

Post back in here if you have any questions on the install.


----------

